# Протрузии. Боли в ноге и спине



## mrXpert (22 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне начать лечение.

Меня зовут Владислав, мне 18 лет. Живу в городе Белорецк(недалеко находятся Магнитогорск, Уфа и Челябинск).

В настоящий момент беспокоят тянущие боли в правой ноге и боли в правом боку поясничного отдела.
Боли в ноге начали беспокоить около двух месяцев назад. Спина болит уже год- полтора. Иногда боли проходят, но через некоторое время снова возникают.

Боли начались после экстремального катания на велосипеде с большим нагрузком на спину. Я очень худощавый и мышечный корсет у меня плохо сформирован. Мне кажется, именно из-за этого начались проблемы. Сейчас лишь иногда играю в футбол и езжу н мотоцикле.

В октябре прошлого года делал мрт всех отделов. Были выявлены протрузии и грыжи Шмурля.
Недавно снова сделал мрт поясничного отдела.

Каждый день делаю вис на турнике столько, сколько могу. Какие-то другие упражнения сам не рисковал начинать.

Когда боль в спине только появилась, я лечился виброакустическим аппаратом Витафон (в прошлом году). Больше лечения не проводил.

Очень хотелось бы проводить лечение самостоятельно, т.к. в сентябре уезжаю учиться в Чехию и из-за языкового барьера в первое время не смогу обратиться в спец. клиннику.

Прикладываю заключение после мрт.
Как мне отправить снимки мрт? У меня есть сами снимки и файл в формате ivt. Как лучше?

Заранее спасибо.



> Медицинский центр "Dr.Life"
> Кабинет МРТ
> 
> г.Магнитогорск, ул.Ворошилова д.10 корп.1
> ...


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2014)

*mrXpert*, Владислав, здравствуйте!
Рекомендации по размещению снимков посмотрите, пожалуйста, здесь -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2014)

Так может сходить к врачу, пока нет языкового барьера?


----------

